# Classic rock goodies



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

post your favorite classic stuff from the 60s and 70s

here are two of my favorites

Young Greg Lake had one of the greatest voices in rock

so did the sadly deceased David Byron


----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

and two songs from great bands that many people won't recognize as coming from them

The first is back when Phil Lesh had the best voice of the GD


the second is before Fairport convention hired Sandy Denny and became England's Premier Folk rock band

the lead guitarist is the incomparable Richard Thompson at 18


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Have to have some Led Zep here!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

And the Stones . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Creedence (this is my favorite live version of this song, as you know TD ).


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 4, 2014)

Love love love this song...


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 4, 2014)

This'n brings back the memories...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

this lady was HUGE when I was a kid.  you almost never hear this anymore on classic rock stations but Melanie was a major leaguer back then, her fame accentuated by her wonderful performance at Woodstock


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah baby...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Traffic


----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

This band was called America's answer to cream-partly because its spectacular bassist-vocalist, the late great Felix Pappalardi produced some of Cream's greatest works including "Disraeli Gear".  This is his signature song with a wonderful bass line.  The lead guitar is Leslie West who sang many of Mountain's other songs


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 4, 2014)

Sly was the guy.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome tune!!!  Yeaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 4, 2014)

turtledude said:


> This band was called America's answer to cream-partly because its spectacular bassist-vocalist, the late great Felix Pappalardi produced some of Cream's greatest works including "Disraeli Gear".  This is his signature song with a wonderful bass line.  The lead guitar is Leslie West who sang many of Mountain's other songs


Hells yeah. 

I saw Mountain back in the ought-70's. STILL GOT THE TICKET STUB.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

My favorite song by CSNY!


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 4, 2014)

THE most tripped-out shit ever pressed to vinyl (1973).


----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

Eric Clapton and Stevie winwood 

pretty awesome


----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

the greatest band NOT in the RHOF.

they basically invented progressive rock


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

later versions of this great band did a lot to ruin their rich history but the original version, with Jorma kaukonen on Lead, Marty Balin, Paul Kantner, Jorma (lead vocals here) and Grace Slick all taking turns at lead vocals, was one of the greatest late 60s bands ever.  One of my favorites


----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>




while Ian Gillan was certainly the best vocalist DP ever had, I loved their first big US hit the most-with Rod Evans on lead vocals


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

Errr, the Beatles?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And Highway Star is another really good one.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



IMHO deep purple's best tunes are

Hush
My Woman from Tokyo
the Mule (the vocals, while short are great-Ian Paice goes to town on the drums)
and the incredible vocal range of IG on Child in Time


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

another classic you never hear anymore but this was big too. this is the shorter version (the long version was 11 minutes long)


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>




I cannot think of an American band (other than perhaps some "super groups) that had as much talent as these guys

Duane Allman is constantly rated as one of the 5 greatest rock guitarists in history and his brother has perhaps the best southern blues voice in history.  then you throw in Dickie Betts who is better than 98% of the other guitarists around and its an amazing collection of talent.

This of course if my favorite since its the piece that sort of set the bar for bottleneck guitar work


----------



## turtledude (Sep 4, 2014)

another great early ABB tune.  other great covers of Bonnie Dobson's song (ripped off by tim rose) include the most famous-the Grateful Dead's (superb) and the very good Nazareth version.  But this is the best I believe and while this Pre ABB group was called the 31st of February. it was duane on lead and Gregg singing  with Butch trucks who was with the ABB on as well


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That is a really great song, TD!    It sounds so good.  I think you're right, they were really great, one of the best!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 4, 2014)

Since I'm a REAL OLD guy, I listen to FIRST GENERATION Rock, you know from the late 40's BEGINNING to the mid 60's! I have REAL OLDIES playing all the time when I'm on the computer, and brings back tons of memories, try this link to it at

WRIT-HD2 - Real Oldies 95.7 FM Milwaukee WI - Listen Online

Rarely hear the pre 54 songs but lots of good stuff!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 5, 2014)

Now if you're really into the First Generation R&R, and R&B, try

Listen to WRHU WRHU Radio Hofstra University 88.7 fm Hofstra University New York

every Sunday between 3-6 PM Eastern. These guys are just a few years older than I am, but play the first hour of what they call the Juke Box music, half of the songs, I never heard, and the remaining 2 hours of a COLLECTORS EDITION, where 90% of the 50's music, I never heard, Doo Wops, funny songs, everything is basically NEW to me....try it!


----------



## konradv (Sep 5, 2014)

The Moody Blues- Tuesday Afternnoon/Evening Time To Get Away


----------



## konradv (Sep 5, 2014)

Jethro Tull- Locomotive Breath


----------



## konradv (Sep 5, 2014)

Quicksilver Messenger Service- What About Me


----------



## konradv (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly and the Family Stone- Stand!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 5, 2014)

Saw some Traffic posted earlier:


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 5, 2014)

Favorite Stones tune:


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 5, 2014)

Only recently got into "Free". For a long time I thought Gov't Mule wrote this:


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Only recently got into "Free". For a long time I thought Gov't Mule wrote this:



Hey, that's great!  I've never heard of them before.


----------



## konradv (Sep 5, 2014)

New Riders Of The Purple Sage- Louisiana Lady


----------



## konradv (Sep 5, 2014)

Simon and Garfunkel- A Simple Desultory Philippic


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Favorite Stones tune:



One of my favorites along with this beautiful bit of Mick singing


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Only recently got into "Free". For a long time I thought Gov't Mule wrote this:



Free had Paul Rodgers on lead vocals-one of the very best-later of Bad Company

here is one of Paul's better efforts as a singer-along with "Shooting Star" my two favorites from him


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

konradv said:


> Jethro Tull- Locomotive Breath



saw Tull in 75/76 and then Ian Anderson Last summer on the Thick as a Brick tour

from that tour my favorite part of that 40 minute song  (the video is a bit corny)


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

something a little different though they were huge in england in this era

my freshman suite mate in college (77) had seen Annie Haslam play live at Carnegie Hall and had the album from that performance.  By the end of the first term we had bought a second copy since the vinyl was pretty well shot on the first one


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

konradv said:


> Sly and the Family Stone- Stand!



another band from that era that was HUGE but unlike LZ, the Who and the Stones, you almost never hear anymore.  Sly Stone's wedding was as hyped as bobby Riggs playing BJ King!


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

another band from that era that you don't hear much of any more despite the talk (back then) that their most famous guitarist-Robin Trower-was the next Jimi Hendrix.  This is not one of their more popular tunes but its my favorite

the lyrics are hysterical and a bit depressing! 



"I came home to an empty flat
she left me a note and had taken the cat"


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 5, 2014)

from 72


one of the early psychedelic tunes from 67


from 69.....the REAL Fleetwood Mac.....


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>




not really classic rock (punk) but I saw the Ramones in Barton Hall (a famed concert venue at Cornell university {the site of the famed May 8, 1977 Grateful Dead show). great live band. and Johnny Ramone was one brilliant guitarist who could easily play with just about anyone.  

speaking of Barton Hall.  my favorite GD tune (probably)

she wore scarlet begonias tucked into her hair


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

turtledude said:


> something a little different though they were huge in england in this era
> 
> my freshman suite mate in college (77) had seen Annie Haslam play live at Carnegie Hall and had the album from that performance.  By the end of the first term we had bought a second copy since the vinyl was pretty well shot on the first one



That is very pretty!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > something a little different though they were huge in england in this era
> ...




annie along with the late Great Sandy Denny ( Fairport Convention -the only guest singer on a LZ studio record) and this lady were the big three of British folk-rock in that era

the incomparable Contra-alto Maddy Prior and Steeleye Span doing a traditional anti war song that was a big protest song during the Nam war over there.  she doesn't do much of the singing on this song but her vocals are hauntingly beautiful


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



She sounds like she would be a folk singer.  Very nice voice.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>



great band, while that is their most famous hit, this is the one I like the best


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

I've always thought this was a really pretty song.  My dad had this album, so I remember this song from when I was VERY young.  Lol.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



supposedly a 6 octave range-"Melody Maker" rated her the finest voice in British Pop/rock


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

when it came to PURE talent-songwriting, singing, guitar playing, this guy had very few people as good as him

his conversion to Islam at a time when that was not seen as a good thing may have tarnished his reputation but when you talk about singer-songwriters, this guy is on just about everyone's list of the very very best


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

turtledude said:


> when it came to PURE talent-songwriting, singing, guitar playing, this guy had very few people as good as him
> 
> his conversion to Islam at a time when that was not seen as a good thing may have tarnished his reputation but when you talk about singer-songwriters, this guy is on just about everyone's list of the very very best



I always liked this from him.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know, would this be considered classic rock?  I like it anyway.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't know, would this be considered classic rock?  I like it anyway.




sure but this I like better


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, would this be considered classic rock?  I like it anyway.
> ...



Never heard that one before either.  I like it!    Very nice!


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

he was big when I was in college.  At Yale Grateful dead was probably the most popular with Steely Dan being a close second based on what I remember from the 100s of parties I went to on campus.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

We have to get some more girls in here!


----------



## turtledude (Sep 5, 2014)

last one of the night-a guy most rockers respect as one of the best


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

Not a huge Janis fan, but she must be included, and this is a really great song.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

She and Joan Jett have a similar style I think.


----------



## konradv (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I've always thought this was a really pretty song.  My dad had this album, so I remember this song from when I was VERY young.  Lol.



Love/hate this song.  Reminds me of the girl that decided to marry someone else.


----------



## konradv (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> We have to get some more girls in here!



K


JEFFERSON AIRPLANE- Greasy Heart


----------



## turtledude (Sep 6, 2014)

Grace and Paul Kantner.  Great combination.  David Frieberg is in here too.  some great harmonies


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 6, 2014)

one of what has to be one of the top classic rock tunes from the sixties


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

I love this song! 


Edit:  Oops this has two songs on it, but both are really good songs!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Sep 6, 2014)

Since we seem to be going for the real oldies, can't forget the girl groups.


The Shangri-Las- Remember(Walking in the Sand)


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

God, I love this song.  I love Aerosmith.  Old Aerosmith anyway.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 6, 2014)

early Yardbirds (Beck Clapton then Page all were in this cutting edge band)


----------



## turtledude (Sep 6, 2014)

a song that everyone from the Dead Kennedys to the Clash covered


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)

My first 45, and interest in first generation R&R!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

I just went back and checked, and I accidentally posted The Who twice.  One of those was supposed to be this!  

Lol!  This should be turtledude's song!    Don't you dare take his bullets!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



Pretty song!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>



Metallica's version of this song is better IMO.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)

My favorite song by The Cars!  Really great live version too!


----------



## turtledude (Sep 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> My favorite song by The Cars!  Really great live version too!




Mine

The late great Ben Orr on Vocals (and Bass)


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite song by The Cars!  Really great live version too!
> ...



Another great one.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

Nobody has posted Queen yet!


----------



## konradv (Sep 7, 2014)

The Rolling Stones- Street Fighting Man


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


>



Hey!  That's like cheating, getting all of those guys in there with one shot!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

This song is awesome!  You have to watch the video too.  It's really awesome too!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 7, 2014)

*"Gee"*, released in June 1953 by The Crows, is a song which has been credited as the first rock and roll hit by a rock and roll group. It is a doo-wop song, written by William Davis and Viola Watkins, and recorded by the Crows on the independent label, Rama Records, at Beltone Studios in New York City in February 1953. It charted in April 1954, one year later. It took a year to get recognized on _Your Hit Parade_. It landed No.2 on the rhythm and blues chart and No. 14 on the pop chart. It was the first 1950s doo-wop record to sell over one million records. Recorded on an independent label, it was one of the first such R&B records to crossover to the wider pop market.


----------



## konradv (Sep 7, 2014)

Elvis Presley- Polk Salad Annie


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2014)

And here is one of my favorites: Trivia. Ronnie, the lead singer, had an affair with Keith Richards, but eventually married Phil Spector. They all came from Spanish Harlem. Luckily, she divorced him before he became a murderer. In the mean time, this was the group that reached the very peak of the "Big Hair" craze of the early 60's:


----------



## konradv (Sep 7, 2014)

How about a couple of goodies from Grace Slick's original band, The Great Society?


White Rabbit


Sally Go Round the Roses


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2014)

...and speaking of Phil Spector, here is his only appearance to the public, playing a guitar;


He wrote the song, based on the words that was on his father's tombstone, "To Know Him is to love Him".


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2014)

Phil did not age well...


----------



## konradv (Sep 8, 2014)

Crosby, Stills & Nash- Woodstock


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Phil did not age well...



He's a loser murderer let's not forget either, as well as one ugly SOB.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Another one of my favs from the Stones.  I LOVE Monkey Man!!


----------



## konradv (Sep 12, 2014)

Blondie- A Girl Should Know Better(CBGB's 1975)


----------



## konradv (Sep 12, 2014)

Talking Heads- Psycho Killer(CBGB's 1975)


----------



## konradv (Sep 12, 2014)

The Ramones- (CBGB's 1974) 3 Songs


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## J.E.D (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## J.E.D (Sep 18, 2014)




----------

